# Douglas Wood Chain home Radar Station Pic Heavy



## species8472 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok I know this site has been posted before, that's how I found out about it in the first place.
However in the light of new photos and new information, links and the fact the other post is now closed, I thought I'd give another airing and let others search through the links I've found.
The family joined me on this hunt. After speaking with the owner of the horses in the field he had no probs letting us look around.
He also told us of more underground structures nearby behind the scout camp.

The site contained a wealth of finds, the trenches were for the electrical service and the EM waveguides, at the end of each trench was the set of four mast bases and a smal hut, this hut housed the mounts for the waveguide turning skyward.
The main block has suffered a lot of damage, the roof has collapsed due to unknown forces, romour has it the farmer attempted to blow it up.
The scout camp was originally the compound with the 4 240' reciever masts, reciever block and the personel, this explains the small guardhouse just inside the gates.This site was niceley documented by M Briscoe, link below.

The Transmitter Block














Transmitter Bases.





Waveguide Tunnel





A lonely Valve





Wooden door with locking bars





Pillbox door





Inside the pilbox





Air Raid SHelter





Service Trench, these contained the electrical service and the waveguides





A PYE reciever found in the transmitter block









Lying in the blast trench were a lot of old equipment chassis.













Behind the camp was a road leading up to the reserve bunker. A link below to a similar bunker in kent.
Reserve Bunker Exhaust Vent




The twin roller doors covering the enterance shaft




A shot into the shaft, this used to contain a metal staircase.




The Emergancy Escape hatch, now block up alon with theg air vents





Hope you enjoyed the pics and the links a fantastic site,

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=56.177395&lon=-3.203572&z=18.5&r=0&src=msa

The rest of the photoset at
http://s806.photobucket.com/albums/yy349/species1471/Douglas Wood Chain Home Radar Station/?start=0



School hill has a similar site
http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/s/schoolhill_chain_home/index.shtml

Douglas Wood provided low level raid cover in central Scotland and the approaches to Dundee. Became CHL station. 

http://www.dundee-at-war.net/raf.htm
http://www.mbriscoe.me.uk/page105.html
http://www.undergroundkent.co.uk/dunkirk_buried_reserve.htm


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 19, 2010)

I like all those bits of electrical gear that are lying around. Looks like an interesting place


----------



## species8472 (Aug 19, 2010)

The place was great,
I'm going back in a few weeks to venture down into the bowels of the underground block house.
There was loads of the electical stuff lying around, My father came along for the second trip.
He was MOD in the dockyards and had experience of the ship mounted radar systems.
He was able to point out the finer details of the boards, including one which was the brightness/contrast board for a CRT display, we then found and old wood and metal frame for a CRT display.
It makes you think that these might have seen action.


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 19, 2010)

species8472 said:


> The place was great,
> I'm going back in a few weeks to venture down into the bowels of the underground block house.
> There was loads of the electical stuff lying around, My father came along for the second trip.
> He was MOD in the dockyards and had experience of the ship mounted radar systems.
> ...



I look forwards to your return visit. I like anything to do with old electrical gear, especially when you can figure out the purpose and what it was used for.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 20, 2010)

Really good site. Nice to see so much remaining. Cheers for all the links too...interesting stuff.


----------



## Munchh (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice species, ya gotta love anything with a hatch on it. And what the hell is the plural of chassis.


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 21, 2010)

Munchh said:


> Very nice species, ya gotta love anything with a hatch on it. And what the hell is the plural of chassis.



 Believe it or the plural of chassis is chassis


----------

